# Game #63 - Bulls @ Lakers - Game Thread



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

* @ *









*
Game 63, Road Game 31
Sunday, March 10, 2013 – 2:30 PM CT
STAPLES Center
ABC / ESPN 1000 AM*

BULLS VS. LAKERS ALL-TIME
ALL-TIME ......................Bulls trail 57-84
BULLS CURRENT STREAK.......3 Wins
BULLS HOME STREAK..............2 Wins
BULLS ROAD STREAK ............... 1 Win

BULLS VS. LAKERS THIS SEASON
Jan. 21 @ Chicago – Bulls 95, Lakers 83
March 10 @ Los Angeles –

LAST FIVE BULLS GAMES
Mar. 08 vs Jazz W 89-88
Mar. 06 @ Spurs L 83-101
Mar. 03 @ Pacers L 92-97
Mar. 02 vs Nets W 96-85
Feb. 28 vs 76ers W 93-82

Game Notes










*Chicago Bulls (35-27)*
Home 18-14
Road 17-13

*Bulls Averages:*
PPG: 92.5 (Opp: 91.4)
RPG: 43.45 (Opp: 41.11) 
APG: 22.9 (Opp: 18.5)
SPG: 7.37 (Opp: 7.52) 
BPG: 5.48 (Opp: 5.86) 
TO: 14.69 (Opp: 14.13) 
FG%: .435 (Opp: .435)
FT%: .784 (Opp: .741) 
3p%: .344 (Opp: .340)

*Probable Bulls starters*





































Nate Robinson - PG - 
Marco Belinelli - SG -
Luol Deng - SF - 
Carlos Boozer - PF -
Joakim Noah - C - 

*Bulls Stats Leaders*
Points: Deng 16.3, Boozer 15.5
Rebounds: Noah 11.4, Boozer 9.2
Assists: Hinrich 5.4, Noah 4.2
Steals: Noah 1.28, Deng 1.14
Blocks: Noah 2.24, Gibson 1.41

FG%: Gibson .489, Butler .477
FT%: Hamilton .878, Butler .852
3FG%: Hinrich .398, Robinson .377

*Injury report*
Derrick Rose (left knee) is out.
Kirk Hinrich (right elbow) is day-to-day.
Taj Gibson (sprained left knee) is day-to-day.
Richard Hamilton (lower back) is day-to-day.

For a full report and the latest on Bulls' injuries, check out the AthletiCo Injury Report.










*LA Lakers (32-31) *
Home 21-11
Road 11-20

*Probable Lakers starters*






































Steve Nash - PG
Kobe Bryant - SG
Metta World Peace - SF
Earl Clark - PF
Dwight Howard - C

*Injury report*
▪ Kobe Bryant (ulnar nerve contusion, right arm) is probable.
▪ Pau Gasol (torn plantar fascia, right foot) is out.
▪ Jordan Hill (left hip surgery) is out.
▪ Dwight Howard (torn labrum, right shoulder) is probable.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Lakers are definitely playing better than they were earlier in the season. We're getting our doors blown off. No closers on our side, so I doubt we can erase a 12 pt. deficit in the 4th. Still rooting for the Bulls.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Smoke and mirrors only gets you so far. The Bulls are outmatched and outgunned, this team is not very good.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

Hate him or love him, this team plays better with Kirk in the lineup than it does without. No Taj hurts as well...


----------

